# Martial Arts in Richmond



## newbie72 (Nov 30, 2004)

I am a third year college student in the Richmond, VA area and was looking into possibly committing to a martial art.  The ideal for me would be Kenjutsu (Highlander is the best movie of all time) I've always wanted to know how to use a katana ever since my pre-teens, but I can't seem to find any in my area.  Other than that I guess I'm looking for an art that incorporates joint locks, throws, and strikes.  I did a search with these and mostly got Hapkido and Jujutsu.  Having a hard time finding someone who teaches those in Richmond too.  Also got a little something called praying mantis kung fu and that's even more doubtful for my area.  Richmond is mostly a karate, tae kwon do, brazilian jiu-jitsu, muay thai kinda place from what I've been.  I recently found a taijutsu club here and that looks pretty interesting.  I have a post in the ninjutsu forum you can check out.  Other than that any suggestions would be helpful and most appreciated. Thanx


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Newbie72, Welcome to the forum.  Can't be of much help to you since I'm a TKD fan and we do a variety of kicks including spinning high kicks, also hand, other strikes, self defense, some locks, grappling but no throws. Probably just checking out the forums and past threads or just asking a question like you have done and someone will respond is your best bet. Hope you find what you are looking for. TW


----------



## 40+TKDLee (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Newbie72,

  I believe there is a Kendo studio in Richmond.  I think it is on Threechopt Rd.  You can also try to locate an Aikido dojo as some of them have sword classes also.  Hope this helps.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm sure if you look hard enough you'll find stuff. Here's a couple of good ones... 

*Middleton's Academy of Jow Ga Kung Fu
Sifu Charles R. Middleton Jr.*
7477 Midlothian Turnpike
Richmond, Virginia 23225
Ph: 804-276-5450    Fax: 804-276-8038
www.jowgakuen.com

*Pa Kua Kung Fu School* 
11331-B Business Center Drive 
Richmond, VA 23236  
Contact: *Sifu Bok-Nam Park *................ *804-794-8384* 
*                                                                 804-794-0909  FAX* 
Email:  * contact@pa-kua.com*


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Dec 1, 2004)

If you are looking for joint locks, throws, etc. (but no swords), then here are three BJJ schools in your area:

Richmond Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Self-Defense Academy
http://www.richmondbjj.com/
725 W. Broad St.
Richmond, VA 23220
 Instructor
Eric Burdo
 804-249-6509

World Class Martial Arts
http://worldclasskick.com/
9568 Woodman Road
Richmond, VA 23228
 Instructor
Joe Gray
 804-262-3344

Mod Gym
8506 Glazebrook Ave.
Richmond, VA 23228
 Instructor
David Womack
 804-928-3463 

You might also try searching for "Martial Arts Instruction" on Yahoo Yellow Pages.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, and also these:

http://www.linxxacademy.com/

http://www.prodigymartialarts.com/main.htm


----------



## jibran (Dec 4, 2004)

If you'd like to study ninpo, I'd look into this:
http://www.geocities.com/dmoorefi/richmond_taijutsu.html
Also, if that does not work out, try the Jow Ga school that was reccomended earlier, I have studied Jow Ga and the Jow Ga instructors in VA, MD, and DC are the best in the US as the Sifus at those schools mostly learned from Sifu Dean Chin.


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello, You may also want to try some videos on the things you want to learn.  There are many to choose from and with a partner at home you can still practice too.   ....Aloha


----------



## archmagician (Dec 5, 2004)

This guy:

*Pa Kua Kung Fu School* 
11331-B Business Center Drive 
Richmond, VA 23236 
Contact: *Sifu Bok-Nam Park *................ *804-794-8384* 

That CLFSean mentions is VERY famous. Also, Pa Kua or Ba Gua is a fantastic art! It has joint locks, throws, and trips, also great palm techniques. It is an internal art which was based off of Yang Style Tai Chi Chaun and Taoist beliefs. In my personal opinion, I believe it to be one of the great fighting systems. I highly recommend going to that school!!!

You can check out his home page here: http://www.pa-kua.com/ and his bio here: http://www.pa-kua.com/park.htm.

Although I don't recommend going to a school *just* because of lineage descendency, the statement below is impressive: 
As a testament to his authenticity, Park Bok-Nam's name appears on a stele that was erected at the burial site of Dong Hai-Chuan*  in China (see picture at right), formally documenting him as a true sixth generation lineage disciple.  

Lastly, I own some of his Ba Gua Books and videos and I can say that the guy is the real deal. He appears to have immense internal power and a deep understanding of his art.

My .02


----------



## davidg553 (Dec 7, 2004)

clfsean said:
			
		

> *Pa Kua Kung Fu School*
> 11331-B Business Center Drive
> Richmond, VA 23236
> Contact: *Sifu Bok-Nam Park *................ *804-794-8384*
> ...


 Probably more expensive than a 3rd year college student can afford.  When I lived in Richmond and checked into training with him, the cost was $100 a month.


----------

